# Favorite Hardware Synth of All Time



## Nate Johnson (Feb 28, 2022)

2010-2016~ was my period of discovery and obsession with synthesizers. The power of electronic sound design at your finger types is like no other. I eventually sold everything off in favor of computers and non-synth sounds and here we are at VI:C today. 

I started with vintage (somehow $$), so that's where my brain is tuned. 'Favorite' is a dangerous word, but if I had one synth to assign it to, it's the original Korg MS20, with the MKI filter. The original ARP Odyssey (Moog filter) is an extremely close second. 

What's yours?


----------



## Double Helix (Feb 28, 2022)

Cut my synth-teeth on a white-face Odyssey in the early '70s (yes, I am a "senior synth-er"), eventually replaced it with my first programmable synth, the Yamaha CS40M. . . it has been a l-o-n-g journey, and choosing among one's children is not easy--but I'd say my *favorite* would be the *Korg RADIAS* (I still have it!)


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 28, 2022)

Moog Opus 3


----------



## SupremeFist (Feb 28, 2022)

I have never owned or played one but CS80 obvs. (Would love a Deckard's Dream but will settle for the eventual Behringer version.)


----------



## zwhita (Feb 28, 2022)

Access Virus b


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 28, 2022)

Virus Ti2


----------



## rgames (Feb 28, 2022)

I've not been in the hardware synth world for long (maybe 5 years) but I like different ones for different reasons.

In terms of basic sound, the Moog Matriarch is my favorite. It's so fat and... analog. But it's a pain to use - something is always messed up. It's packed up for repairs right now, in fact. And the firmware is a mess. I'd never use it in a live gig.

In terms of flexibility of sound, I'd say the Pro 3 is my favorite. Adding the digital voice really opens up the possibilities. The Pro 3 can sound as analog or as digital as you like, all in one compact package with great controls.

In terms of overall utility, I'd say the Prophet Rev 2. It's "OK" from a sound standpoint but everything works reliably (mostly - only one issue in a couple years of ownership), 61 keys are a good size, they keybed feels great and it's a great controller keyboard for softsynths. So I play it more often than anything else I own. Of the synths I own I'd say the Prophet Rev 2 is the easiest synth to duplicate in software. But it is the most practical for composing/producing music.

In terms of "sonic energy", the Subsequent 37 wins for me, though I've only recently acquired it so I won't say my verdict is final. It has a more flexible sound than you'd think from an analog-only synth but even the basic sound has a character that I really like and don't hear on any other synth.

A related question that might shed additional light is what synths have you gotten rid of? For me the answer is the Korg Prologue. I really liked the sound, more than the Rev 2, but the Rev 2 is just more flexible, both in terms of sound and in terms of utility as a controller keyboard. So my Prologue was sitting around unused and I finally sold it.

rgames


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 28, 2022)

Considering I’ve only had hardware for a few years, I can only say my favorite is the OB-6.

Nothing I’ve used in software has been as good sounding to me on its own (Jupiters, Moogs, Oberheims, Prophets, Viruses, etc. - or even good enough to consider hardware of). I am looking forward to future Virus emulation builds, however.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 28, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>


That was my pick!

If anyone today thinks things are difficult or complex to use, have a go and the manual for this baby, lol.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Feb 28, 2022)

Well I only have one and I love my Access Virus TI


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 28, 2022)

Korg Wavestation is my ride or die, till death do us part.


----------



## Gminorcoles (Mar 1, 2022)

polybrute


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 5, 2022)

I have to say a Prophet Rev2. As @rgames said, the core sound of the oscillators is "ok" at best, but the synth is so flexible that I always use it for something. This instrument goes a long way in creating the sound you want, within the sound of the oscillators and filter.

For shear joy of use and sound: Prophet 5. Never played it, but everything I hear from it I love. Maybe, someday...


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>


Oh wow, you have a complete "the system"! How cool!


----------



## Pier (Mar 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>


Hey Doctor did you end up trying Obsession by Synapse Audio?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 8, 2022)

Pier said:


> Hey Doctor did you end up trying Obsession by Synapse Audio?


I don’t have it, but a pal of mine does - and yes we’ve A/B’d against Obsession and the Arturia one. Let’s just say… I failed to recognize which one is which. So I am not one of those hardliners who claims to be able to recognize “real” synths because they sound “way warmer”. I guess I am either not very pretentious OR my ears just suck


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 8, 2022)

I have had a number of hardware synths since I've started as a child, predominately various workstations. Currently, I have the following: Kurzweil PC3, Kurzweil SP4, Roland Juno DS, Roland Fantom X, and Yamaha PSR-3000. I mainly use them for live work, very seldom in the studio, except for the trusty PSR-3000 that I often use as a quick sketchpad, for jamming, and occasional moving away from my composing rig. Although it's not a "legend" by any means, I'm quite emotionally attached to this keyboard and it's been through a lot with me over the years. My second favorite would probably be Fantom X; a trusty companion on stage for many years, these days more or less successfully replaced with Juno DS.

Speaking of synths in general, I certainly must mention Roland D-50 and Korg M1. Both were heavily featured on many instrumental music albums that I love and I've also had M1 as a pupil in the 90s. Unfortunately, I've never had hardware analog synth thus far. If the price wasn't in question, I would probably have a hard time trying to decide between Prophet 5 and Juno 60.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Mar 8, 2022)

Boring as it might sound: Mini Moog for a 100%. There are a bunch of great synths, but you‚ll recognize it from the 1st second. …oh and a PPG Wave 2.2…but that=s another story


----------



## cchristensson (Mar 8, 2022)

Polybrute! Amazing


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 8, 2022)

CS80
Jupiter 8
OB8

I cannot decide


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 8, 2022)

I'd like to amend my previous post (I thought the criterion was a synth we had actually owned)
So in addition to my beloved Korg RADIAS, I going to say that my favorite of all time would have to be a fully loaded NED Synclavier


----------



## LudovicVDP (Mar 8, 2022)

Never had (took) the time to get the most out of my Nord Lead 2 ex and my Roland JP8000.
(I've used the NL on stage though...)
Sold them both eventually.
I've been tempted by the Minilogue. And the Moog Subsequent 37... and a lot of others...
But I know I wouldn't use them as much as they would deserve.

I'm done with hardware at the moment.
However, if someone had a CS80 to sell


----------



## Nate Johnson (Mar 8, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> I'd like to amend my previous post (I thought the criterion was a synth we had actually owned)
> So in addition to my beloved Korg RADIAS, I going to say that my favorite of all time would have to be a fully loaded NED Synclavier


Well, the point was ‘synth that you’ve owned’ - how else could anybody decide ‘favorite of all time’ if they haven’t even played it before!

But whatevs, I get it ❤️


----------



## ed buller (Mar 8, 2022)

The Glorious wave:






Or My Moog Modular:






Hard to pick

best

e


----------



## Nate Johnson (Mar 8, 2022)

LudovicVDP said:


> Never had (took) the time to get the most out of my Nord Lead 2 ex and my Roland JP8000.
> (I've used the NL on stage though...)
> Sold them both eventually.
> I've been tempted by the Minilogue. And the Moog Subsequent 37... and a lot of others...
> ...


Oh, there’s CS80’s for sale out there…it more about if you can afford one or not!


----------



## Nate Johnson (Mar 8, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> Moog Opus 3


I had one of these and loved it - NEVER should have sold it! A magical little beast


----------



## timprebble (Mar 8, 2022)

Buchla Music Easel!

What brilliant design that a 1970s synth has an expansion port, and means of storing presets (via resistors on a small hardware card) And which years later provides preset storage via a WIFI card and iPad app.. And eg enables the design of a VC filter card I got from Tokyo Tape Music Centre last week! Respect to Don Buchla (April 17, 1937 – September 14, 2016)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 9, 2022)

70s: AKS Synthi, Roland SH-5, MaxiKorg, ARP 2600
80s: Memorymoog, Jupiter 6, Matrix 12
90s: ……….!………….!!
00s: Andromeda, Voyager XL
10s: Matrixbrute, Quantum, Hydrasynth


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 9, 2022)

90s: Waldorf Microwave. Fixed an entire decade for you.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 9, 2022)

Can you call Virus B hardware? I miss it a lot. It got that „signature sound“ label in the magazines, which tricked my early mind. Still, a virus is something i have feelings for, and thats just my nostalgic teenage memory…the Ti‘s didn’t deliver that.


----------



## Vonk (Mar 9, 2022)

I can't resist. My 1979 self tackling 4 track polyphony, one track at a time, on my ARP2600 - my all time favourite. You could patch two notes off the single keyboard. The upper keyboard was an early polyphonic Korg.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Mar 9, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> 70s: AKS Synthi, Roland SH-5, MaxiKorg, ARP 2600
> 80s: Memorymoog, Jupiter 6, Matrix 12
> 90s: ……….!………….!!
> 00s: Andromeda, Voyager XL
> 10s: Matrixbrute, Quantum, Hydrasynth


Now here’s someone that I KNOW knows his synths!


----------



## Nate Johnson (Mar 9, 2022)

Vonk said:


> I can't resist. My 1979 self tackling 4 track polyphony, one track at a time, on my ARP2600 - my all time favourite. You could patch two notes off the single keyboard. The upper keyboard was an early polyphonic Korg.


Awesome! Never had a chance to put my hands on a 2600. Looking back now, I probably should have ponied up when they were ‘only’ $5k!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 9, 2022)

CS80. Besides the amazing sound, It has an envelope on the after touch and that slide pad thing, and it's just so musical. I've been trying to recreate it with Zebra2/HZ but haven't figure it out yet.


----------



## wxyz (Mar 9, 2022)

Oberheim 4 Voice, each voice could be totally different


----------



## Nate Johnson (Mar 9, 2022)

@Ned Bouhalassa - was the jupiter 6 I had yours? I remember planning a trip across the border to meet up with up with for it, but it didn’t end up happening for whatever reason. Maybe you shipped it to me.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 9, 2022)

Nate Johnson said:


> @Ned Bouhalassa - was the jupiter 6 I had yours? I remember planning a trip across the border to meet up with up with for it, but it didn’t end up happening for whatever reason. Maybe you shipped it to me.


I think I sold it locally. Did it have the Europa mod? Mine did.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Mar 11, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I think I sold it locally. Did it have the Europa mod? Mine did.


I honestly can’t recall. Awful getting old, isn’t it? Ha


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Mar 11, 2022)

Arp Pro Soloist

And I would SO get an OBXa if they didn't cost $8k used.


----------



## edhamilton (Mar 11, 2022)

Analog side - OBXa. Supernova II was a beast too. 

Korg Z1 = unique. Wavestation = unique. Roland V synth also. 
JD800 was the best sounding rompler ever. It sounded better than the JV equivalents plus sliders.
I dream of them making one with user RAM for your own samples.

I'm always tempted to go hardware again.
Iridium(s) - likely two of them.
Dave Smith = p5 or ob. 

Oberheim 4 voice - I still think its awesome that Lyle Mays gave his 4 voice to Tom O. Back when Tom didn't even own one of his own synths after losing the company.
The 4 voice and OBxa are the ones I'd be fine investing in the maintenance needed to keep them working.


----------

